# Shelter for horse trailer



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Do you need the actual sides to be so covered or are you looking for more sun protection and roof coverage?

I've seen many use portable car shelters and just put the legs on cinder blocks for the needed extra height...
Then you use screw-in ground augers to secure the thing to the ground.
This place has 20% off coupon = substantial savings on price.
_https://www.harborfreight.com/_
_https://www.harborfreight.com/10-ft-x-20-ft-portable-car-canopy-63054.html_








:runninghorse2:...


----------



## humanartrebel1020 (Nov 12, 2018)

https://www.doversaddlery.com/standrd-hrs-trlr-161-18/p/X1-27098/ Maybe just buy a trailer cover. I dont like this color but here ya go lol


----------

